# Aperçus du MacBook Air 2.13 GHZ - SSD 128 GO



## iShy (20 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

Un petit retour à la communauté Mac sur le récent achat d'un MacBook Air cadencé à 2.13 GHZ et doté d'un SSD de 128 GO.

En pièces jointes à ce post vous trouverez quelques captures d'écran et les premiers Benchmarks de la machine.

Mes premières impressions sur la machine :

- Superbe finition,
- Le disque SSD est bluffant (démarrage de l'ordinateur à moins de 30 secondes, iTunes en instantané... Photoshop CS4 en moins de 5 secondes...),
- Déjà deux charges de la batterie... 
En utilisation bureautique + retouches images + wifi en permanence = environ 4 heures et 15 minutes (à voir par la suite),
- Machine ultra silencieuse,
- ...

Un vrai régal !
Je vous ferai un retour après une semaine / quinze jour d'utilisation intense.


N'hésitez si vous avez des questions à poser, j'y répondrai avec plaisir.
Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Juste un mot, merci.

Enfin non plutôt deux, félicitations .


----------



## shenrone (20 Juin 2009)

ah j'ai attendu les premiers retours sur ce modèle qui me fait de l'oeil...


J'ai donc hâte d'avoir ton avis après quelques jours....


----------



## vincentn (20 Juin 2009)

Félicitations!

Tu peux nous mettre les Benchs du SSD?
À priori, c'est donc toujours l'ancien Samsung qu'Apple met.

On peut en tous cas remarquer que c'est du SATA II à 3 Gigabits. Au moins le MacBook Air n'a pas le problème des MacBook Pro 13"


----------



## pim (20 Juin 2009)

Waouh ! 150 au résultat de XBench, au lieu de 50 pour mon MacBook Air 1,6 GHz à disque dur PATA... un facteur 3 dans les performances brutes, ça a de quoi faire rêver ! :rateau:

Quid de l'aspect sonore ? La machine chauffe-t-elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Je suppose que oui si il est passé au 10.5.7 (je suis mauvaise langue) .


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Visiblement, tous les MacBook Air chauffent. En tout cas c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans le labo de MacGé consacré au MacBook Air 1,83 GHz SSD :

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127054/test-du-macbook-air-ssd

C'est Sylvain Allain qui a fait ce labo : 10 pages, tout à été testé, rien n'a été oublié, une rigueur et une précision absolue, 20/20, etc etc.

Donc bref j'ai plus rien à ajouter


----------



## iShy (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,



vincentn a dit:


> Tu peux nous mettre les Benchs du SSD?


Tu trouveras cela en pièces jointes à ce message.




pim a dit:


> Quid de l'aspect sonore ? La machine chauffe-t-elle ?


- Au niveau de l'aspect sonore, quand le ventilateur ne tourne pas c'est extrêmement silencieux vu que la machine est équipée d'un disque dur SSD.

- La machine chauffe au niveau de la moitié gauche de la machine (côté de l'alimentation) quand la machine est sur secteur.
Pour l'avoir énormément utilisée depuis que je l'ai acheté je ne trouve pas la chauffe démente...
A savoir, que je travaille également sur des MacBook et MacBook Pro et au final c'est du pareil au même tout ça   

Avec un peu de recul, je dirai même que le MacBook Air ne chauffe pas tant que cela... Et que quand il chauffe c'est qu'on lui en demande beaucoup (trop ?) ou pour une utilisation sous secteur.


----------



## shenrone (21 Juin 2009)

Si tu savais comme tu me donnes envie avec ton MBA....
...j'essaie pour l'instant de me retenir mais je ne sais combien de temps encore...

Pour info tu as pris le tien sur l'apple store?


----------



## iShy (21 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Si tu savais comme tu me donnes envie avec ton MBA....
> ...j'essaie pour l'instant de me retenir mais je ne sais combien de temps encore...


Franchement fonce Shenrone ! Et surtout prends le modèle avec le SSD...
Ca fait plus de 10 ans que je travaille sur Mac.
Dans mes mains sont passées des dizaines de machines et celle-ci franchement m'offre une expérience unique en son genre !



shenrone a dit:


> Pour info tu as pris le tien sur l'apple store?


Non, j'ai fait mon achat dans un APR.


----------



## vincenzo64 (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens de faire l acquisition D un MBA 2,13 et pas de soucis de chauffe.
Le ventilo se mets plus souvent en route sous secteur quand je le branche avec l ACD 24,ou alors quand on le met sur une couverture(utilisation canapé ou lit par exemple) mais c est normal car les aérations sont partiellement bouchées.
J ai également un EEEpc et çà chauffe beaucoup plus.
Les 3/4 du temps il est 100% silencieux donc .


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

C'est sur que comparé à un EEEpc   Le pauvre, il se fait exploser de belle façon !


----------



## medmed (23 Juin 2009)

Cool tout ça merci pour le retour! 
Je voulais en acheter un mais quand même je voulais avoir 2-3 retours 

Du coup en fin de mois go!


----------



## Stefyel (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour cet avis... 
Ca fait des jours et des jours que je cherche sur le net des tests concernant ce modèle, sans succès jusque-là!!! 
Les modifications semblaient non négligeables bien que la presse en parle peu, se concentrant davantage sur la nouvelle génération de Macbook Pro!!!
Moi qui hésitait justement entre le Macbook Pro 13" (avec en option le DD en SSD) et le Macbook Air, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter, sa légèreté et sa finesse étant vraiment impressionnante...
J'ai néanmoins quelques petites questions concernant son utilisation quotidienne:
- les 2 Go sont-ils suffisants pour une utilisation courante?
- est-ce-qu'au cours de ton utilisation, la connectique limitée ou l'absence de lecteur t'a posé un souci?
- Enfin, petite question pour un peu plus tard: L'autonomie est-elle toujours à la hauteur des chiffres que tu nous as annoncé?

Encore merci pour toutes ces infos!!!


----------



## pim (28 Juin 2009)

Je peux répondre aux deux points, qui ne concernent pas explicitement le modèle 2,13 GHz 

- 2 Go sont suffisants tant que l'on n'utilise pas de logiciels de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop ;

- niveau connectique en milieu "professionnel" l'absence de port Ethernet se fait souvent sentir - c'est rare qu'un employeur propose le WiFi, en général c'est plutôt une prise Ethernet dans chaque bureau ; quant à l'USB, la seule fois ou je peux avoir besoin de deux ports USB c'est quand je suis en voyage, que je connecte un disque externe contenant une copie de ma bibliothèque iTunes et de ma bibliothèque iPhoto, et que je veux synchroniser l'iPhone - il faut alors deux prises, et donc avoir un hub USB.

--------------------

@ medmed :

D'après les premiers retours, ce MacBook Air est tout aussi "chaud" que les précédents ; pour "refroidir" mon modèle 1,6 GHz, j'utilise avec succès CoolBox (en utilisant les réglages décrits sur cette page, merci pinsuttu), ça serait intéressant de voir si CoolBox fonctionne correctement avec le nouveau 2,13 GHz.


----------



## Statoon (28 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> - 2 Go sont suffisants tant que l'on n'utilise pas de logiciels de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop ;



Salut,

J'ai un MBA 1,6ghz Rev B, donc avec 2 Go de ram. Et je peux t'assurer que Parallels tourne comme une horloge. J'ai le sentiment qu'il tourne même mieux que sur mon ancien imac 2ghz avec 2 go Ram.
Entre temps je suis aussi passé de la V3 à la V4 de //, peut être que cela joue un peu.
Mais je fais tourner des instances de BD Oracle sur mon XP virtualisé et je ne rencontre pas de soucis particulier. J'ai même des fois l'impression que c'est plus rapide que mon PC fixe au boulot qui n'a qu'1 go de ram.

LE fait d'avoir 1 seul port USB me pose problème dans un seul et unique cas : lorsque que le port est occupé par l'adaptateur ethernet et que je dois récupérer des fichiers sur une clé USB.
Quand les fichiers sont petits, je fais ça par mail, quand c'est plus gros, pas d'autre choix que de se déconnecter du reseau pour brancher la clé USB.

Le MBA est une des meilleurs config apple que j'ai pu utiliser, il reste cependant juste derrière mon ancien pwb 12"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Pareil, j'ai eu deux PowerBook 12".

Si Apple pouvait faire un MBA 12" ce serait génial :love:.


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Juin 2009)

Et niveau autonomie, des progrès sont faits sur le MBA ? 

C'est un des points "noirs", je trouve, sur celui de ma chérie ! Surtout avec les nouveaux MBP qui ont sérieusement évolués sur ce point. :rateau:


----------



## iShy (29 Juin 2009)

Stefyel a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour cet avis...
> Ca fait des jours et des jours que je cherche sur le net des tests concernant ce modèle, sans succès jusque-là!!!


C'est justement pour ça que j'ai décidé de lancer ce topic.




Stefyel a dit:


> les 2 Go sont-ils suffisants pour une utilisation courante?


Pour un usage bureautique, oui largement.
Note que j'utilise Parallels Desktop en version 4 sans trop soucis sous Windows XP (sous Vista, ça rame un peu parfois)




Stefyel a dit:


> est-ce-qu'au cours de ton utilisation, la connectique limitée ou l'absence de lecteur t'a posé un souci?


Aucun soucis de ce côté là.
Tu vas rigoler je pense mais je n'ai ouvert qu'une seule fois la trappe des connectiques...
J'utilise tout en sans fil et si tu as besoin d'une connection sur un port Ethernet, tu peux utiliser l'adaptateur, USB vers Ethernet, fourni par Apple (les performances sont d'ailleurs pas extraordinaires je trouve).
J'ai pris le MacBook Air pour son côté nomade, donc j'ai des accessoires qui se marient avec cet état d'esprit.
J'ai une TimeCapsule et c'est vraiment l'outil idéal pour ton futur MacBook Air ! Un vrai régal !
Note que le trackpad est vraiment super agréable à l'utilisation quotidienne et l'existence du clic physique est, à mes yeux, un très gros plus comparé aux MacBook Pro.




Stefyel a dit:


> Enfin, petite question pour un peu plus tard: L'autonomie est-elle toujours à la hauteur des chiffres que tu nous as annoncé?


J'ai fait des calculs sur une semaine d'utilisation (la semaine dernière) dans les conditions suivantes :

- 9 recharges complètes de la batterie (recharge en environ 3 heures : de 0% à 100%),
- Wifi et bluetooth connectés et solicités en permanence pendant l'utilisation,
- Utilisation de Safari, Firefox, iTunes, Suite Office 2008, Suite Adobe (Photoshop en permanence).

Résultat moyen = 3 heures 58 minutes.




Stefyel a dit:


> Encore merci pour toutes ces infos!!!


De rien, avec plaisir.


N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions à poser.
Bonne journée.


----------



## vincenzo64 (29 Juin 2009)

Pour moi niveau chauffe il refroidit tout seul,je l ai souvent sur les genoux et c 'est pas une poele à frire.
Il est utilisé pour le boulot tout la journée,et avec l adaptateur usb ethernet pas de soucis,aprés j ai pas besoin de brancher autre chose tout le temps et comme il est relier en journée avec un ACD 24 il y trois ports.
C est avant tout une utilisation mobile qui en fait sa force,pour le laisser en permanence sur un bureau autant prendre un macbook pro,lequel pour une utilisation nomade est à mon avis trop lourd.
enfin c est un super produit mais à voir selon ses besoins avant tout!


----------



## Stefyel (30 Juin 2009)

Je ne redirai qu'une chose merci encore pour tous ces éléments... Je continue ma réflexion pour l'acquisition de mon futur portable mac... Avec une vision plus claire!!!


----------



## pim (30 Juin 2009)

Il faut savoir aussi que l'on peut beaucoup réduire ces problèmes de chauffe grâce au logiciel CoolBox, le renfort de 10 $   et les explications de ce blog


----------



## abdouul (30 Juin 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/m...13-ghz-ssd-128-go-configurationmba2.13ssd.jpg


Bonjour ishy , tout d'abord félicitation pour ton achat ! Je viens de recevoir la même machine aujourd'hui  , après quelque minutes d'utilisation quel rapidité d'éxécution des différentes taches , c'est bluffant ! Après un powerbook g4 de dernière génération la différence est assez net !

J'aurais juste une petite question , certes inutiles mais c'est le genre de question qui me fait tourner la tête lol .

La photo que je cite plus haut ( celle ou il y a la description de la bête ) , tu l'as prise sur la boîte ?
Car je ne retrouve aucune description de la machine , sauf dans l'utilitaire informations système ! 

Cordialement


----------



## iShy (30 Juin 2009)

abdouul a dit:


> Bonjour ishy , tout d'abord félicitation pour ton achat !


Bonsoir et merci ! Je suis tous les jours ravi d'avoir acheté cette superbe machine.



abdouul a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir la même machine aujourd'hui


Félicitations à toi aussi ! Tu verras tu vas vite être sous le charme  



abdouul a dit:


> J'aurais juste une petite question , certes inutiles mais c'est le genre de question qui me fait tourner la tête lol .
> La photo que je cite plus haut ( celle ou il y a la description de la bête ) , tu l'as prise sur la boîte ?
> Car je ne retrouve aucune description de la machine , sauf dans l'utilitaire informations système !


Je te confirme bien que cette photo a été prise sur la boîte d'origine de la machine (à droite de la poignée en plastique).
Ca me paraît étrange qu'elle ne soit pas présente sur la boîte de ton MacBook Air...

N'hésite pas à faire un retour, après quelques jours d'utilisation, de ta nouvelle machine.

Bonne soirée.
A bientôt.


----------



## steinway59 (1 Juillet 2009)

je suis tenté de m'acheter un MBA SSD, mais j'ai une question :
si je prends la nouvelle version je suis obligé de prendre la plus chère (je n'ai pas vu de configuration à la demande sur les modèles de l'apple store)

aussi j'hésite entre cette version 2.13 et 128 SSD et une version refurb :

Intel Core 2 Duo 1,86 GHz
Cache de niveau 2	6 Mo partagés
Bus du système	1066MHz
Mémoire	2 Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1066 MHz (intégré)
Disque dur1	Disque dur 128 Go
Graphisme	Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 partagée avec la mémoire principale

ma question est : à part le processeur plus rapide sur la V3....qu'est ce que la V3 a de plus que la V2?


----------



## medmed (1 Juillet 2009)

steinway59 a dit:


> je suis tenté de m'acheter un MBA SSD, mais j'ai une question :
> si je prends la nouvelle version je suis obligé de prendre la plus chère (je n'ai pas vu de configuration à la demande sur les modèles de l'apple store)
> 
> aussi j'hésite entre cette version 2.13 et 128 SSD et une version refurb :
> ...



Entre les 2 modèles que tu cites, la première chose qui me vient c'est le ssd! Et franchement je ne trouve intéressant le MBA qu'avec SSD.


----------



## steinway59 (1 Juillet 2009)

medmed a dit:


> Entre les 2 modèles que tu cites, la première chose qui me vient c'est le ssd! Et franchement je ne trouve intéressant le MBA qu'avec SSD.



ils sont tous les deux en SSD capacité de 128 Go


----------



## medmed (1 Juillet 2009)

Pour la capacité ok, mais je fais une différence entre disque dur et ssd, non?


----------



## elgamino (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour ce topic !

J'hesite également pour le MBA 2,13 GHz. Le point qui me gène concerne le port USB.
Au boulot j'ai besoin d'un port ethernet. 
Question bete : si j'achete un hub USB (3 ports par exemple), puis je mettre l'adaptateur USB-ethernet d'un coté, brancher un clavier de l'autre et garder un port libre ?

Dernier point, je vais avoir besoin de virtualiser XP pour me servir de AUTOCAD/INVENTOR, des logiciels de dessin 3D. Pensez vous que cela fonctionnera corretement ?

Merci pour votre aide.
Rémy


----------



## steinway59 (2 Juillet 2009)

medmed a dit:


> Pour la capacité ok, mais je fais une différence entre disque dur et ssd, non?



oui mais il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de disque dur de 128 Go...même si apple marque "disque dur' dans le descriptif, c'est pourquoi je pense qu'il s'agit aussi d'un SSD, identique à celui de la version actuelle avec un proc de 2,13 ghz

d'où ma question de savoir ce que la nouvelle version a de plus par rapport à celle présentée sur le refurb...
est ce qu'il s'agit de nouvelles batteries comme dans les mbpro par ex?


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2009)

Les batteries sont les mêmes sur les trois versions A, B et C du MacBook Air - ce sont dans tous les cas des batteries "nouvelle génération" comme sur les MacBook Pro.


----------



## steinway59 (2 Juillet 2009)

pim a dit:


> Les batteries sont les mêmes sur les trois versions A, B et C du MacBook Air - ce sont dans tous les cas des batteries "nouvelle génération" comme sur les MacBook Pro.



donc entre la rev B et la reC seule la vitesse du processeur change?


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2009)

À ma connaissance, oui ! Il s'agit d'une mise à jour tout à fait mineure. Mais je ne suis pas certain que la puce Intel à 2,16 GHz soit identique aux 1,6 GHz et 1,86 GHz - pour conserver la même "enveloppe thermique", Intel a peut être gravé cette puce plus finement - donc dans cette éventualité, c'est 1 génération qui séparerait les machines B et C...


----------



## steinway59 (2 Juillet 2009)

pim a dit:


> À ma connaissance, oui ! Il s'agit d'une mise à jour tout à fait mineure. Mais je ne suis pas certain que la puce Intel à 2,16 GHz soit identique aux 1,6 GHz et 1,86 GHz - pour conserver la même "enveloppe thermique", Intel a peut être gravé cette puce plus finement - donc dans cette éventualité, c'est 1 génération qui séparerait les machines B et C...



et comment vérifier l'info que tu proposes?


----------



## pim (2 Juillet 2009)

Le programme MacTracker donne (entre autres  ) les références des puces :

MacBook Air v1 : Intel Core 2 Duo "Merom"P7500 ou P7700
MacBook Air v2 : Intel Core 2 Duo "Penryn" SL9300 ou SL9400
MacBook Air v3 : Intel Core 2 Duo "Penryn" SL9400 ou SL9600

Wikipédia est aussi une bonne source d'information ; je viens de trouver une info qui m'avait échappé, le fait que la batterie soit passée de 37 Wh de capacité pour les v1 et v2, à 40 Wh pour la v3 ! Et je pense avoir du même coup l'explication de la mise-à-jour du firmware d'avant-hier : faire en sorte que les v1 et v2 acceptent la nouvelle batterie !

Quant à ce que l'on peut tirer de ces informations, c'est presque trop facile, une fois la référence du processeur sous les yeux ! Le site d'Intel indique que le S est pour "small form factor" ce qui signifie une petite taille, le L pour "highly energy efficient with TDP 12-19W" ce qui signifie une enveloppe thermique ultra faible, et le chiffre permet de le retrouver dans la liste de tous les processeurs pour portable. On peut même comparer les processeurs entre eux (désolé j'ai pas trouvé ceux de la version v1, et puis ma connexion internet est totalement foireuse ce soir, 3 minutes pour charger une page c'est la fin du monde quelque part sur le globe ?!  ).

Bref tout cela pour finir par découvrir qu'entre le MBA v2 et le MBA v3, tous les processeurs sont gravés en 45 nm, qu'ils ont le même socket, le même nombre de transistors (410 millions !  ), le même dégagement thermique, donc la seule chose qui change, c'est la fréquence 

Donc mes plus plates excuses pour l'info que je proposais ci-dessus, qui n'était que pure spéculation :rose:


----------



## steinway59 (2 Juillet 2009)

ouaaah merci bcp pour toutes ces infos!
une vrai mine d'or!

donc si seule la fréquence du processeur change, le refurb est un meilleur parti en ce moment pour un MBA en SSD car je doute que 0,2 ghz d'écart fasse bcp de différence à l'usage


----------



## pim (3 Juillet 2009)

C'est effectivement un bon choix, en se disant par exemple que d'ici 2 ou 3 ans, on pourra changer la batterie de 37 Wh par un modèle de 40 Wh, ou même bien plus encore d'ici là !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions Pim, finalement pas trop déçu d'avoir pris la révision B.


----------



## steinway59 (3 Juillet 2009)

si je dis que le MBA me semble le plus solide des portables Apple pour partir en voyage...ai je raison ou me trompje?


----------



## pim (3 Juillet 2009)

Moi je dis que tu n'as pas tord :

http://www.nouz.fr/2009/05/macbook-air-plus-fort-quun-crash-davion/


----------



## steinway59 (4 Juillet 2009)

ah oui! en effet! 

bon je vais me laisser tenter je pense alors :love:


----------



## marcolinger (4 Juillet 2009)

Je l'ai acheté hier après-midi.

Absolument parfait ! Remplacera mon MBPro 13' car en termes de vitesse je ne vois aucune différence.

Vraiment à conseiller !


----------



## dextrose (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis également très intéressé par le new MBA à é,13 ghz pour sa finesse, son design..... Seul un point me fais hésiter je joues à WoW et j'ai peur que dans ce domaine le MBA soit une limite!
C'est le seul jeux auquel je joue, pour le reste j'utilise mon ordi pour la bureautique, internet....

A votre avis le MBA pourrait il convenir ou faut-il que je me dirige plutôt vers le nouveau MBP 13" 2,53 ghz?


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2009)

WoW est un jeu relativement ancien, il tournera sans problème (n'oublions pas que l'on peut jouer à des jeux bien plus exigeants encore, comme Doom 3 par exemple).


----------



## shenrone (5 Juillet 2009)

Le seul truc qui me fasse encore hésiter ce sont les 2Go de ram...


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2009)

Il y a effectivement de quoi hésiter, d'autant que pour le prix du MacBook Air 2,13 GHz SSD 128 Go avec 2 Go de RAM, on peut avoir le MacBook Pro 13,3" 2,53 GHz SSD 128 Go avec 4 Go de RAM !


----------



## Stefyel (5 Juillet 2009)

pim a dit:


> Il y a effectivement de quoi hésiter, d'autant que pour le prix du MacBook Air 2,13 GHz SSD 128 Go avec 2 Go de RAM, on peut avoir le MacBook Pro 13,3" 2,53 GHz SSD 128 Go avec 4 Go de RAM !


  PIM, tu viens exactement de mettre le doigt sur la "crise existentielle" que je suis en train de vivre quand au choix de mon futur mac portable (ceci dit, il y a pire comme crise... :rateau
Mais franchement je n'arrive vraiment pas à me décider, j'avais posté ce message sur un autre sujet:
_Bonjour,
Je souhaite vos avis concernant le choix entre un *MBA 2,13GHz* et un *MBP 2,53GHz avec l'option DD SSD 128Go*.
J'ai fait le tour du forum, lu plusieurs tests mais je n'arrive pas à fixer mon choix.
Je voulais préciser que j'ai fait l'acquisition l'an dernier d'un Imac 24", et qu'aujourd'hui je souhaite m'équiper d'un mac portable pour remplacer mon Vaio. Bref pour moi, il s'agit d'une 2nde machine.
Depuis longtemps, je rêve loved'un MBA pour sa finesse et sa légèreté (eh oui c'est quelque chose qui a aussi de l'importance pour ce qui me concerne), d'autant que mon usage sera particulièrement nomade vu qu'à partir de septembre je reprends une formation et que j'en aurai pour 2h de train par jour... Mais depuis l'arrivée du MPP 13" le doute s'est installé!
En effet pour un prix identique (vu que je lui rajoute un DD SSD), j'aurai un ordinateur plus puissant (fréquence du processeur, mémoire vive) avec une meilleure connectique et un lecteur DVD (même si je trouve que l'usage d'un lecteur est réduite sur un portable, en tout cas pour ce qui me concerne) et avec une meilleure autonomie. Qui plus est j'ai l'impression que la finition est encore plus soigné que sur le MBA: trackpad en verre, charnière, plaque de verre sur l'écran... Mais c'est 700g de plus... Soit la moitié d'un MBA en plus...
Mais malgré tous ces avantages cités, le MBA est toujours là, à me faire de l'oeil...
Alors voilà, j'aurai souhaité vos avis qui seront toujours plus objectifs que le mien, et peut-être des témoignages de certains d'entre-vous qui ont été confrontés au même choix et donc de savoir s'il le regrette ou au contraire s'il le conseillerait!!
J'attends vos réponses avec impatience!!! 
Merci d'avance         _

Voilà... Aujourd'hui je reconnais que mon coeur balance vers le MBA mais ce choix n'est pas affirmé puisque la raison vient de temps en temps me titiller en me disant: "regarde les perfs du MacBook Pro que tu pourrais avoir pour le même prix!!"


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2009)

Il faut réfléchir par rapport à ton usage !

- Auras-tu l'usage du lecteur-graveur de DVD sur le lieu de ta formation ? Je doute que tu puisse laisser le lecteur externe du MacBook Air sur place - à moins que tu dispose d'un casier ou d'un bureau. Si tu dois le trimballer, il faut savoir qu'il fait 320 grammes (en plus du coût supplémentaire à l'achat - même si on peut trouver des lecteurs externes moins cher) ; pour ma part, c'est l'idée de trimballer un lecteur-graveur interne en permanence, dont je ne me sers qu'une seule fois (lors de l'installation personnalisée de Mac OS X), qui m'énerve ! Je trouve que c'est une faute de goût et une erreur d'optimisation de garder un tel lecteur interne dans les portables actuels. Donc pour moi c'est 1 point pour le MacBook Air, et 0 pour le MacBook Pro ;

- Auras-tu l'usage des 7 heures d'autonomie ? En comptant 2 heures de train (dans lequel tu va utiliser ton Mac pour bosser, bien entendu  ) et 8 heures de formation, il te faudrait 10 heures d'autonomie, non ? Pour mémoire, le chargeur du MacBook Air ne fait que 190 grammes. Pour moi l'autonomie de 5 heures de MacBook Air est suffisante, ce n'est peut être pas ton cas ;

- As-tu vraiment des logiciels faisant un usage intensif de la RAM, jusqu'à en avoir besoin de 4 Go ? De tels logiciels, qui ont besoin d'une machine gavée de RAM, sont faciles à repérer ; s'il ne s'agit que de prévoir pour plus tard, un regret que le MacBook Air n'ait pas une RAM extensible ou même que l'on peut changer, c'est certes un défaut de la machine (et un retour en arrière, aux vieux portables d'il y a 15 ans que l'on ne pouvait pas faire évoluer), mais cela ne va pas te gêner dans l'utilisation que tu va faire de la machine ;

- Es-tu attiré par ce fameux trackpad sans bouton et l'écran recouvert d'une vitre ? J'avoue que le design est incomparable, mais je préfère des choix plus classiques, auxquels je suis habitué - est-ce ton cas ?


----------



## iShy (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

@ Stefyel : je ne dirai qu'une seule chose. On achète une machine en fonction de ses besoins avant tout puis son look (design, poids, etc).
Je pense que ça ne sert à rien de dire que telle ou telle machine est plus performante pour le même prix et ainsi de suite.
Si le MacBook Air corresponds à tes besoins et qu'il te plait, alors achète le.
En revanche si ça ne corresponds pas à tes besoin, oriente toi vers une autre machine.
Après quelques semaines intensives d'utilisation, la batterie tient environ 3h45 à 4h15 maximum (Wifi et Bluetooth sollicités en permanence).

Après ce n'est que mon point de vue  


@ shenrone : franchement faut pas que tu te tourmentes pour cela.
Si tu ne comptes pas faire du montage vidéo ou de l'acquisition de son et/ou traitement de sons ça sera largement suffisant.

J'insiste sur un point : l'apport en vitesse généré par le disque SSD est considérable et donc les 2Go sont largement suffisant la plupart du temps.


@ dextrose : WoW ça tourne plutôt pas mal sur un modèle SSD.
En raid ça passe plutôt pas mal. Par contre, c'est vraiment pas terrible à Dalaran...
Tu joues sur quel serveur ? Alliance ou Horde ? Quelle classe ?  


@ Tous : pour revenir à l'achat de mon MacBook Air.
Machine toujours superbe ! Du bonheur au quotidien !
Le disque SSD c'est un régal ! Difficile de retourner sur une autre machine Apple sans SSD...


Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## shenrone (5 Juillet 2009)

Si j hesite c est surtout parce que je n ai pas l intention de changer de machine tout les six mois, je l ai deja trop fait, donc je préfère attendre un peu tant il semble evident que la prochaine evolution du air fera la part belle a la ram...

...si encore la ram etait amovile le probleme ne se poserait pas


----------



## Stefyel (11 Juillet 2009)

Juste un petit message pour vous remercier de vos conseils!!!
Ma décision est en train de prendre forme en même temps que je détermine les besoins que je vais rencontrer avec mon futur portable...
Il s'agira sans doute d'un MBP 13" avec disque SSD, mais je m'accorde encore un peu de temps de réflexion pour mûrir cet achat!!!
Une fois encore merci


----------



## iShy (12 Juillet 2009)

Stefyel a dit:


> Juste un petit message pour vous remercier de vos conseils!!!
> Une fois encore merci


De rien, avec plaisir   
Tu verras c'est un vrai régal cette machine !

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Tibiniou (13 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous

Et bien voilà, moi aussi je viens de céder aux sirènes du MacBook Air en optant pour la config SSD ! Pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure idée avant les vacances et dépenses à venir mais je suivais ce fil depuis le début et salivait tous les jours devant cette magnifique machine :rateau:
Pour ma part, il viendra en complément d'un MBP late 2006 2,16 C2D 2go. Pas d'option superdrive donc, on testera Remote Disc lors de mes (très) rares utilisation du lecteur optique.
"Plus qu'à" attendre maintenant... commandé à l'instant avec une housse LaRobe Be.ez, livraison estimé entre le 14 et le 17 juillet... ça parait trop beau non ?


----------



## Tibiniou (20 Juillet 2009)

Il est là !!!
Ca y est, mon MacBook Air est arrivé. C'est vraiment une superbe machine !
La finition est excellente. J'avais peur que l'alu fasse un peu cheap mais en réalité on a une impression de rigidité et de solidité à toute épreuve. 
L'écran glossy est magnifique. J'avais (et j'ai toujours) un MBP late 2006 à ecran mat et la différence est très nette au niveau du contraste et des couleurs. Au réglage maxi, la luminosité est bien plus intense sur le MBA que sur le MBP ce qui permet de la baisser pr economiser de précieuses min de batterie.
Batterie qui pour l'instant me donne entière satisfaction (après 3j d'usage à brancher/rebrancher...). J'ai l'impression de tourner autour de 3h30 en utilisation dite"normale" cad wifi activé, plusieurs applis ouvertes dont itunes en lecture, firefox, transmission...
Le disque SSD... rhaaaaaa !!! trop bon. Boot en 30 sec, lancement d'applis d'instantané (firefox, mail, ical...) à quasi-instantané (itunes). Le passage/sortie de veille est du coup aussi instantanée. Que du bonheur 
La trappe USB/écouteurs/minidisplay est bien pensée : les prises ne s'enfoncent pas a fond, ce qui permet à priori d'utiliser de nombreuse prises USB et minijack non-apple (entendez "plus épaisses").
Enfin, le poids évidemment, assez bluffant pour une machine de cette puissance il faut bien le reconnaitre.
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas, je pourrai vous répondre au fur et à mesure que je découvre la bête ;-)


----------



## ludodu02 (20 Juillet 2009)

@ Tibiniou :
Tout d'abord félicitations pour ton achat, je pense que tu as fait un excellent choix 

J'aurai 2-3 questions (qui sont récurrentes) avec l'arrivée de ton MBA SSD :
 - As tu parfois des ralentissements du fait de la puissance moins élevé du MBA? (je m'explique, un ami a une MBA 1.6Ghz - le tien étant plus puissant - et dès que l'on ouvre Safari, Mail et que l'on veut ouvrir iTunes par exemple, on a l'obligation de passer par la case "Roue de la mort qui tue qui tourne" 
- As tu testé avec Parallels? Si oui, est ce "naviguable" ou alors les 2 Go de RAM sont rédibitoires dans ce cas ?
- Constate tu des surchauffes "importantes"? Avec un ralentissement par la suite ? (constaté chez certains possesseurs apparemment)
- Si je t'en propose 500, tu me le revends  (on est jamais à l'abris d'un coup de folie lol)

Pour ma part je pense craqué pour cette bête lors de la prochaine MàJ (fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine) !


----------



## Tibiniou (20 Juillet 2009)

ludodu02 a dit:


> @ Tibiniou :
> Tout d'abord félicitations pour ton achat, je pense que tu as fait un excellent choix



je le pense aussi ;-) merci



ludodu02 a dit:


> - As tu parfois des ralentissements du fait de la puissance moins élevé du MBA? (je m'explique, un ami a une MBA 1.6Ghz - le tien étant plus puissant - et dès que l'on ouvre Safari, Mail et que l'on veut ouvrir iTunes par exemple, on a l'obligation de passer par la case "Roue de la mort qui tue qui tourne"



j'ai effectivement ce "symptôme" de la roue de la mort que j'espérais ne plus voir sur le MBA mais, pour l'instant, uniquement avec iTunes !  je trouvais iTunes de plus en plus lourd au fil des MAJ mais je mettais ca sur le compte de l'encrassement de mon MBP au fur et a mesure des instal/désinstal d'applis (il reste tjrs 2-3 dossiers bien planqués) mais NON, sur un SSD, il est évident que c'est bien iTunes en lui-même qui est assez lourd à lancer, d'autant plus s'il est lancé avec d'autres applis. mais ca ne bloque pas non plus bien longtemps (5-10s) même si ça reste assez désagréable



ludodu02 a dit:


> - As tu testé avec Parallels? Si oui, est ce "naviguable" ou alors les 2 Go de RAM sont rédibitoires dans ce cas ?



Non pas d'utilité pr moi, sorry



ludodu02 a dit:


> - Constate tu des surchauffes "importantes"? Avec un ralentissement par la suite ? (constaté chez certains possesseurs apparemment)



il chauffe, c'est certain, maintenant de là à dire qu'il chauffe anormalement, non je ne crois pas, et je n'ai pas (encore) constaté de ralentissements particuliers. je touche du bois, mais je n'en suis qu'a 3j d'utilisation... assez intensive certes (avec nombreux transferts de fichiers depuis l'ancienne machine)



ludodu02 a dit:


> - Si je t'en propose 500, tu me le revends  (on est jamais à l'abris d'un coup de folie lol)



Dans tes rêves :rateau::rateau::rateau:



ludodu02 a dit:


> Pour ma part je pense craqué pour cette bête lors de la prochaine MàJ (fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine) !



J'ai pensé attendre aussi une MAJ, qui viendra de toute façon, mais bon... j'en avais envie maintenant. A quoi bon attendre, même en attendant la prochaine MAJ, il sera "périmé" un jour (même si on a un peu de temps devant nous !)


----------



## bertrandp (20 Juillet 2009)

Tibiniou a dit:


> je le pense aussi ;-) merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton avis sur le macbook air.
Pour moi qui envisage de switcher sur macbook air...ce ralentissement me fait un peu peur 

du coup j'en revient à hésiter avec le macbook pro 2,53 Ghz 

Je ne voudrais surtout pas me tromper et regretter mon achat plus tard

Il chauffe comment le macbook air 

J'ai à ce jour un Vaio FZ21M C2D 2Ghz, et même en mode économie d'énergie, il est brulant au bout d'une heure...vraiment brulant et ça en utilisation internet seulement...

Un feedback sur ton utilisation et les logiciels que tu utilise serait interressante


----------



## ludodu02 (21 Juillet 2009)

@ bertrandp:
C'est sur que ton pb est assez difficile à régler... je pense qu'au niveau des performances, un MBP 2.53 sera bien plus performant qu'un MBA SSD... ce qui est logique compte tenu ne serait ce que de la fréquence du processeur !

Il est clair qu'avec iTunes, difficile de ne pas voir rebondir l'icone 4/5 fois ou attendre 5 sec ou plus pour se lancer, sur mon MBP, lors du premier lancement je dois attendre 4/5 sec ensuite il se lance quasi instantanément...

Au niveau de la chaleur, j'avais demandé ca car certains (sur la Rev A) se plaignaient d'une chaleur importante.
Mais crois moi, meme en le laissant sur un lit (donc la ventilation en partie bouchée) le MBA sera, je pense, jamais aussi chaud qu'un VAIO !

Tu peux peut etre attendre un peu plus de retour du MBA SSD (j'attends toujours le test de Macgé ) mais selon moi, il te satisfera largement !!! et une fois que tu l'aura en main...je pense que tu ne regretteras pas !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h06 ----------



Tibiniou a dit:


> Dans tes rêves :rateau::rateau::rateau:


 
 Allez je suis grand seigneur 501 &#8364; et l'affaire est réglée 



Tibiniou a dit:


> J'ai pensé attendre aussi une MAJ, qui viendra de toute façon, mais bon... j'en avais envie maintenant. A quoi bon attendre, même en attendant la prochaine MAJ, il sera "périmé" un jour (même si on a un peu de temps devant nous !)


Oui tu as raison... mais pour le moment je préfère tout de meme avoir un MBP qui a un meilleur rapport qualité/prix (le prix faisant ici la différence pour le moment pour moi)


----------



## adrenergique (21 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour le boulot!


----------



## ludodu02 (21 Juillet 2009)

@Tibiniou :

Et au niveau des performances "générales" du MBA, mise a part le lancement d'iTunes, quand tu lancer Safari, Msn etc... tu constates des ralentissements ou cela se passe normalement ?
Par rapport a ton MBP, c'est mieux, moins bien ? Pas ralenti pour passer d'une appli a l'autre ?


----------



## Tibiniou (21 Juillet 2009)

bertrandp a dit:


> Il chauffe comment le macbook air
> 
> J'ai à ce jour un Vaio FZ21M C2D 2Ghz, et même en mode économie d'énergie, il est brulant au bout d'une heure...vraiment brulant et ça en utilisation internet seulement...
> 
> Un feedback sur ton utilisation et les logiciels que tu utilise serait interressante



En utilisant Firefox, Mail, iCal, iTunes, Transmission, Tweetie, iPhoto, je peux largement le mettre sur mes genoux sans crainte de brulures ... même sans pantalon !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




ludodu02 a dit:


> @Tibiniou :
> 
> Et au niveau des performances "générales" du MBA, mise a part le lancement d'iTunes, quand tu lancer Safari, Msn etc... tu constates des ralentissements ou cela se passe normalement ?
> Par rapport a ton MBP, c'est mieux, moins bien ? Pas ralenti pour passer d'une appli a l'autre ?



C'est le jour et la nuit par rapport a mon MBP : je le répète : lancement instantané de toutes les applis (à l'exception du 1er lancement d'itunes donc, ensuite, immédiat également). Ca m'a notamment surpris pour iPhoto qui rebondissait genre 5-6 fois ds le dock de mon MBP puis m'affichait une roue de la mort au chargement de la librairie... sur le MBA SSD, c'est hyper rapide. tu clic, un "rebond" et c'est chargé !
idem pour Firefox, adium, tweetie, etc... et tout ça dès que la barre de menu et le dock apparaissent ! sur mon MBP, il me fallait attendre genre 30 sec à une minute le temps que les tâches de démarrage (itunes helper, i love stars, apptrap, bowtie, anxiety) soient bien lancées pour ensuite pouvoir lancer rapidement une appli du dock.

Concernant les ralentissements, je n'utiliserai probablement jamais cette machine pour du montage vidéo par exemple, ni pour de la virtualisation donc impossible de te dire ce que ça donnerais en la poussant un peu...

J'en profite pour ajouter que le trackpad multitouch est une merveille. Enfin les tap et double tap comme sur PC + gestures à 3 et 4 doigts (changement de page, exposé). assez génial.


----------



## bertrandp (21 Juillet 2009)

Merci Tibiniou pour ce feedback sur les performances et la chaleur dégagée...qui finalement me fait revenir vers mon premier coup de coeur... le macbook air 2,13 Ghz SSD 128 

Pourquoi le macbook air plutot qu'un macbook pro ?

Parce que sur mon vaio actuellement :
. Prise HDMI : jamais servi
. Ethernet : jamais servi
. firewire : jamais servi
. lecteur blueray : jamais servi
. Port USB : souvent 1 utilisé pour brancher la souris...bon parfois 2 avec clé usb ou DD externe (mais je contournerais ça avec une Mouse apple bluetooth  et une timecapsule )...il me restera alors toujours 1 USB de libre pour ma clé.

...et je pense que les performances devrait me suffir pour itunes, safari, ilife, iwork, macoffice 2008, etc...

Dites moi quel logiciel serait vraiment limité niveaux performances par le macbook air


----------



## ludodu02 (21 Juillet 2009)

@ bertrandp :

Les logiciels limités niveau performances vont etre ceux assez gourmand en RAM, Photoshop, Parallels, montage vidéo si tu en fais... Apres le reste, Tibiniou l'a testé, lancement direct des applis Adium, Firefox, Safari, Tweetie etc... 
Donc mis à part une utilisation spécifique (montage vidéo, virtualisation, retouche photo) je pense qu'il tient parfaitement la route !!! 

@ Tibiniou: MacBook Air 2010 va peut etre se transformer en MacBook Air 2009  (j'en saurai plus dans les 48 prochaines heures lol)


----------



## Tibiniou (21 Juillet 2009)

@ bertrandp
tu semble avoir les mêmes utilisations que moi : bureautique, internet et divertissement. Le MBA te conviendra parfaitement.

@ ludodu02
Un mot à te dire : fonce ! :rateau:


----------



## bertrandp (21 Juillet 2009)

Le seul point qui me retient par rapport à un macbook pro, c'est la capacité du DD.
Programmant sur MS Access 2003, j'envisageait l'installation d'une partition pour Seven (plus léger que Vista apparemment) et MS Access...

Mais avec ilife, iworks, office 2008, photoshop, Seven, etc, il ne doit plus rester grand chose :mouais:

@ Tibiniou : Pourrais tu me dire quel sont les logiciels qui sont installés sur ton macbook air et combien de place il te reste sur le SSD...d'avance merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Juillet 2009)

j'hésite entre le MB AIR et le MBP 13'

J'essaie de rationaliser et les posts d'autres membres du forum font avancer ma réflexion, mon utilisation est essentiellement, bureautique sur les suite Office et Iwork, avec beaucoup de mails, et pas mal de scans en PDF. Je ne joue pas.... surtout que vais utiliser cette machine à titre pro.
Enfin je me déplace beaucoup avec toujours un ordi à portée de main.

Pour ce qui est de la puissance, et de la capacité du disque pas de pbl, j'ai de quoi faire avec 120 GO (le pack de logiciel pèse entre IWORK OFFICE BENTO FILEMAKER) moins de 20 GO, mes données du boulot pèsent 30 GO maxi et le reste c'est 20 GO de musiques et 15 GO de videos (les disneys du petit), donc c'est 85 GO maxi.

Le SSD me tente parcequ'apparement il n'y pas les mêmes pbl qu'avec les disques durs qu'il fait éviter de remplir à plus de 80 %, en plus c'est silencieux et plus rapide.

Par contre deux choses me font peur voire très peur:

- les problemes de charnière
- l'autonomie
- le temps de recharge

Je m'explique, je me déplace au moins tous les jours avec l'ordi, aujourd'hui c'est un MBP, donc c'est lourd surtout que j'ai quelques fournitures avec.
Lorsque je travaille en déplacement c'est souvent sur les genoux, donc cela bouge un peu et la charnière sera sollicité, même si je fais attention.
Je n'ai pas toujours accès à une prise de courant dans le train (j'aime pas l'avion... donc même pour aller à Toulouse, je préfère le train en plus c'est moins cher et moins polluant...)

Donc j'ai besoin de pas mal d'autonomie, et de pouvoir profiter des moments ou une prise de courant est accessible pour recharger la machine. 

Dans ce cas je travaille sans wifi, avec une luminosité aux deux tiers...

J'ai pu lire de manière assez récurrente que le temps de recharge du MBA était très long...

Alors pour 700 grammes de plus et 300 euros de moins j'ai l'alternative de prendre un MB Pro 13', plus rapide avec 4 GO de RAM, (avec en plus le loisir d'y mettre un SSD...  pour le prix du MB air)un temps de recharge plus court, une meilleur autonomie et apparemment pas de problème de solidité.

Je n'arrive à me décider entre les deux modèles, et vos témoignages et votre vécu concret me sont bien utiles, parce que c'est cela qui me semble être le plus important.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Août 2009)

A priori le SSD est plus sur que le DD pour la conservation des données.

Alors comme tous : la légèreté étonnante et la finesse, je suis surpris aussi par la qualité du clavier que je trouve bien mieux que celui du MacBook Blanc.

Pour la recharge, c'est long mais pas autant que je ne l'imaginais et le chargeur est riquiqui.

La finition : RAS, c'est de la haute couture

Le SSD est étonnant, même avec une partie limitée de ma bibliothèque musicale (4 Go) Itunes démarre immédiatement.

Je n'ai pas installé SAFARI 4 et suis resté à la version 3 que je trouve plus rapide.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix, mais pour le moment je ne regrette pas.... reste à voir ce que cela va donner en déplacement...


----------



## shenrone (6 Août 2009)

Petite question, comment se fait il que lors des bench les MBA 2,13ghz se prenne une gamelle face à son prédécesseur et face au 13" unibody à 2ghz (qui au passage on une config similaire???


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Petite question, comment se fait il que lors des bench les MBA 2,13ghz se prenne une gamelle face à son prédécesseur et face au 13" unibody à 2ghz (qui au passage on une config similaire???



peut être que la carte graphique est bridée... en tout cas depuis plusieurs jours d'utilisation, je n'ai constaté aucun ralentissement, la seule fois ou le ventilo s'est déclenché c'est lors de la mise à jour vers 10.5.8.

Honnêtement c'est que du bonheur, mon souci principal qui est le temps de recharge de la batterie ne m'a pas encore posé de problème... 

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me séparer de mon PB 12' qui a été la machine la plus parfaite à mes yeux, mais je trouve dans ce MBA le digne remplaçant

le poids ... le rêve, la coque est bien rigide, je surveille la charnière pour l'instant RAS.

En ce qui concerne le SSD, je trouve que c'est bien, mais attention la capacité exploitable n'est pas de 128 GO mais de 114 GO, 

le port USB unique ne me pose pas de problèmes en temps normal, mais lors de l'installation cela m'a fait perdre un peu de temps.

Enfin j'ai fait deux bench, X BENCH score 160 (le PB était à 47), et GEEKBENCH 2660, donc je trouve ces bench plutôt flatteurs,  j'ai également fait un test de lecture d'une vidéo de film rippé sous handbrake en H.264 et cela ne rame pas (contrairement au PB, et même au MacBook Blanc C2D 2 Ghz)

En définitive je ne regrette pas mon achat actuel, au mieux dans 2 ans j'espère pouvoir mettre un SSD de 500 GO et passer à une batterie plus autonome.


----------



## medmed (7 Août 2009)

Pour nuancer un peu ce qui se dit, moi j'ai mon air 2,13 SSD depuis un petit mois, et les ventilos se mettent en route après quelques heures.
Mais en fait je remarque que tout dépend de la surface sur lequel le air est posé, si elle conduit plus ou moins bien la chaleur.

Après je remarque que les ventilos parfois se mettent en route sans que le processeur monte en fréquence, c'est aléatoire, mais en gros quand ça dépasse 65° les ventilos tourne de plus en plus, mais pour que ça baisse il faut redescendre en dessous de 50° environ.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

La chaleur externe joue aussi un rôle, depuis les fortes chaleurs (et la MÀJ 10.5.7) ça souffle énormément.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La chaleur externe joue aussi un rôle, depuis les fortes chaleurs (et la MÀJ 10.5.7) ça souffle énormément.



Est ce que tu as remarqué une amélioration avec 10.5.8 ?

Mon MBA reste allumé toute la journée posé sur un bureau lisse, et je n'entends rien...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Non malheureusement, c'est comme auparavant .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Août 2009)

- sur la question des ventilateurs : pas de déclenchement, et lorsque j'ai Itunes+Mail+Safari+Iwork+Excel+Word+ICal+FIlemaker PRO 10, la RAM utilisée est de 1,5 GO reste 500 MO non utilisés, ils tournent à moins de 4000 Tours, cela fait un petit souffle très discret.

- Pour l'autonomie elle est de 4H30 avec WIFI activé et comme l'écran est très lumineux avec luminosité réduite à 50 %.

- Je n'ai pas tenté de jouer avec le MBA, sauf en flash à Bridge Base Online, mais c'est du bridge alors au niveau graphique .... c'est pas vraiment cela.

Globalement, le MBA n'est pas une machine très puissante, mais elle suffit largement pour une utilisation courante hors traitement d'image et traitement vidéo.

Comme je l'ai dit avant, c'est la première fois que je trouve un remplaçant au PB 12' en termes de puissance et de mobilité.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

pim a dit:


> Il faut savoir aussi que l'on peut beaucoup réduire ces problèmes de chauffe grâce au logiciel CoolBox, le renfort de 10 $   et les explications de ce blog


Bsr,

Je sais que c'est du hs néanmoins j'aimerais connaître une appli pour power pc ayant les mêmes résultats que coolbox (= refroidir le processeur) mais si possible gratuit.

Dsl encore une fois pour ce hs et merci d'avance.

A+


----------



## medmed (10 Août 2009)

J'ai remarqué un process qui tournait et qui me faisait monter l'utilisation cpu assez haut pour déclencher les ventilos à fond, le process "mDNSResponder", je l'ai désactiver et j'ai plus de problèmes. Faut checké l'utilisation CPU, à priori à partir de 60° les ventilos soufflent.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

D'accord d'accord mais c'est quoi ce truc ? Tu as quel MacBook Air ? Tu as installé Windows sur ton Mac ?


----------



## medmed (10 Août 2009)

Non pas de windows dessus, c'est le process du service Bonjour, mDNSResponder.
Cependant c'est surtout pour dire que si ça chauffe, faut surveiller les process en cours, voir si y'en a pas 1 qui occupe 100% ou plus du CPU.

Et mon MBA c'est le 2,13 avec SSD. @+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Merci, bizarrement je n'ai pas ce processus qui tourne et pourtant ça chauffe beaucoup.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Août 2009)

J'ai mis du temps à me décider entre le MBP et le MBA.

en termes de performances le MBP est une pure merveille, mais le MBA me suffit largement (je ne joue pas et ne fait de traitement vidéos).

L'unique port USB est parfois embêtant, mais il suffit de s'organiser (c'est embêtant lorsque l'on fait un clone de disque de ne pouvoir mettre quelques mégas sur une clef USB).

Le chargeur est très léger (comme celui du premier IPhone)

La recharge de la batterie n'est pas si longue surtout si l'ordinateur est éteint (2 heures), quant à l'autonomie elle est un peu juste mais suffisante (4H 30 avec WIFI)

L'écran est bonne facture, et la finition de la machine exemplaire à tout point de vue.

Le trackpad est le meilleur, sauf à comparer aux nouveaux MBP, il est grand le bouton de click quasi inutile est pratique bien que peu large.

l'impression de solidité du chassis monocoque

la rapidité et les performance d'ensemble : le MBA n'est pas qu'une machine d'appoint ou un netbook pour riches, c'est un vrai Mac portables, X Bench donne 160 et GeekBench 2650, à titre de comparaison mon PB 12 était à 47 avec Xbench, mon MBP Penryn est à 2900 avec GeekBench. le MBA est donc à mon sens une machine tout à fait exploitable à titre de machine principale.

Pour une utilisation quotidienne, le SSD s'avère très rapide, confortable et silencieux

Enfin le poids plume et l'épaisseur font que l'on oublie que l'on un ordinateur dans sa pochette.

Les moins :

- la qualité du clavier, je ne la trouve pas aussi bonne que sur les nouveaux MBP et j'avoue regretté le confort de frappe des clavier alu des anciens MBP.

- le son n'est vraiment pas terrible.

- l'incapacité d'avoir 4 GO de RAM, quantité qui sera la norme dans moins de deux ans.

- effectivement lorsqu'il est poussé (lecture de vidéo encodées en H 264), ou posé sur support non plat (genoux ...) il chauffe plus et fait un peu de bruit, mais cela reste somme toute raisonnable.

Au prix actuel, je trouve que le MB Air est un bon compromis entre portabilité et performances
ce n'était pas mon avis il y a 1 an et demi, lorsque la version 1,8ghz de la révision A avec un SSD de 64 Go était vendue plus de 2700 , et avec un processeur graphique vraiment pourri (pire à mon sens que la GMA 250 intégrée des MacBook de 2006 et 2007).


----------



## mastermayhem (26 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook Air 2.13 Ghz, SSD 128 Go en remplacement de mon MBA Rev A (1,6 Ghz,2 Go DDR2 , Intel X3100)...

Cette révision du MBA est une vrai petite bombe sous OSX 10.5.8 (Vivement SL  ) Mais je me pose une question.

La mémoire flash qui se trouve dans le SSD, c'est de la mémoire de type SLC ou MLC.

Merci bien.


----------



## maaat (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes ^^
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum dans l'espoir d'avoir certaines réponses à mes questions.
Je voudrais revendre mon PC afin d'acheter un portable Mac, j'hésite encore entre le macbook et le macbook air bien qu'il soit plus jolie j'aurai voulu avoir quelques renseignements de base car je n'y connais absolument rien car je suis sur PC depuis plus de 5ans mais je voudrais changer pour un MAC 
Merçi d'avance en espérant être bien reçu malgrès le peu de connaissance que j'ai pour MAC


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Août 2009)

maaat a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes ^^
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum dans l'espoir d'avoir certaines réponses à mes questions.
> Je voudrais revendre mon PC afin d'acheter un portable Mac, j'hésite encore entre le macbook et le macbook air bien qu'il soit plus jolie j'aurai voulu avoir quelques renseignements de base car je n'y connais absolument rien car je suis sur PC depuis plus de 5ans mais je voudrais changer pour un MAC
> Merçi d'avance en espérant être bien reçu malgrès le peu de connaissance que j'ai pour MAC



Tout d'abord le passage vers Mac OS c'est plus que de changer simplement de machine, c'est un nouvel OS, donc de nouvelles habitudes.... et ce sera cela sans soute le plus difficile. Maintenant le choix entre un MacBook, un MacBookPro et un Macbook Air dépend surtout de ton utilisation de la machine.

Pour l'utiliser de plus en plus je peux dire que le MacBook Air est un vrai ordinateur, pas une machine d'appoint comme un netbook et que l'on peut travailler de manière très confortable avec. Pour l'essentiel de mon boulot en dehors de traitements photos et vidéos, c'est ma machine principale.

D'autre part, les jeux sur Mac sont une denrée rare et pas très comestible, beaucoup de joueurs préfèrent jouer sur une partition windows (oui on peut mettre à la fois Mac Os et windows sur la même machine et démarrer directement sur windows... comme sur tous les autres PC). Sachant que de toute manière les cartes graphiques des macs sont bien moins nombreuses et puissantes que celles dévolues aux PC.

La question : as tu besoin de mobilité, d'autonomie, de puissance, .... la taille de l'écran, le passage en 13' est parfois surprenant surtout si tu es habitué à plus grand....

Donnes nous plus d'éléments que l'on puisse mieux te répondre


----------



## maaat (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour et d'abord merçi pour cette réponse rapide !
A vrai dire je ne joue "presque" plus c'est à dire juste pour le fun contrairement à avant ou je faisais LAN etc, maintenant ce serai plus de temps en temps savoir si cette machine pourrai faire tourner Call Of Duty 4 bien que je pourrai m'en passé si ce n'est pas le cas.

Ensuite pour revenir à tes quetions que je n'avais pas préciser, si je prends un mac il resterez principalement chez moi mais ce serai aussi dans le but de me déplacer avec chez des amis ou en vacances voir autres donc je ne sais pas niveau puissance, par contre pour la taille de l'écran c'est vrai que 13' celà me parait petit contrairement à un écran 19' que j'ai sous les yeux !


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (27 Août 2009)

Salut Maat,
   et bienvenue dans la communauté Mac! Emmanuel94 t'a très bien répondu. En lisant ton message, il me semble que puisque tu ne parais pas avoir une féroce envie de bouger avec ton ordinateur et puisque aussi il te servira à la base, un Macbook "non air" te sera plus approprié. Maintenant, tu vas voir comme les avis sont divers sur ce Forum...

    Amicalement,
       Patrick

NB A propos de la taille de l'écran de ton portable, ne te focalise pas trop dessus, je t'écris d'un 12" branché sur un écran externe 19" à 200 euros (son prix a dû baisser depuis 4 ans). J'ai ainsi un double écran, dès que tu y seras habitué, tu ne pourras plus t'en passer...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Août 2009)

ce qui sera à priori ton utilisation la plus gourmande en ressource, il faut un MacBook Pro avec la double carte graphique, COD 4 tourne sur la version avec la puce 9400, mais pas aussi bien et si branche ton écran externe cela conduirai à des ralentissement.

L'écran 15' me parait également plus indiqué pour un switch en douceur

Tu peux trouver ce type de machine sur le refurb vers 1200 , sinon en version neuve ce sera vers 1700 , la différence de prix c'est un disque de sauvegarde, un apple care, un écran... ce seront des MacBook Pro unibody moins autonomes mais de puissance comparable. 

Si tes finances vont bien, vu ta description je serai même partisan du 17' sur le refurb, pas besoin d'écran externe, le son est très bon, la machine très polyvalente, et même avec 3 KG elle reste très portable pour partir en vacances, ou pour quelques déplacements.

A mon sens le MacBook Air est à exclure, pas assez de puissance et surtout pas de besoin de mobilité quotidienne qui en justifierai l'utilité.

Reste les MBP en 13', mais l'écran est petit au départ, et il n'y a pas de carte graphique digne de ce nom. 

Le mieux c'est de te rendre chez un revendeur et de bien regarder les machines, en tout état de cause c'est en général un investissement pour plusieurs années, il faut aussi essayer de projeter sur ton utilisation future ... étudiant, vie professionnelle et familiale (je me suis mis à la vidéo et à photo avec la naissance des enfants...)

En tout cas bon switch et en dépit des conseils, laisse le coeur choisir, c'est parfois plus cher mais on ne le regrette pas


----------



## maaat (27 Août 2009)

Merçi pour cette réponse plus que complète.
Je pense prendre donc un Macbook pro mais penche aussi pour le macbook air du faite que je le trouver aussi très beau et que je jouerai de moins en moins pour casiment arréter de jouer dans un an, maintenant la taille de l'écran je m'y ferai rapidement et la puissance est pour moi plus secondaire c'est sûr car à pars écouter de la musique ou du traitement de texte, MSN etc je m'en sert peu pour la photo ou la vidéo mis à pars pour les films..

Je vais me rendre chez un revendeur et regarder les critique sur le net voir quoi choisir merçi à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## oligo (28 Octobre 2009)

Dites, je n'y crois pas trop, mais je viens de lire  cet article  qui montre entre autres choses que l'ancien MBA 1,86 avec ssd est *plus rapide *que le 2.13Ghz!
c'est fou non??http://forums.macg.co/<object width= 

Apres, il y a cette vidéo qui montre le 2.13 comme plus rapide... Je sais plus trop quoi penser!
Et comme il y a des 1,86 et de 2.13 sur le refurb:rateau::rateau::rateau:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NpIGK_eyPMQ&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NpIGK_eyPMQ&hl=fr&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Octobre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Dites, je n'y crois pas trop, mais je viens de lire  cet article  qui montre entre autres choses que l'ancien MBA 1,86 avec ssd est *plus rapide *que le 2.13Ghz!
> c'est fou non??http://forums.macg.co/<object width=
> 
> Apres, il y a cette vidéo qui montre le 2.13 comme plus rapide... Je sais plus trop quoi penser!
> ...



je ne suis pas technicien... et je n'ai pas d'explication, le MBA actuel est une vrai merveille lorsque l'on souhaite se déplacer... c'est à l'instar du PB'12 un vrai PORTABLE, à mon sens. Le besoin de puissance, ne s'est pour mon utilisation jamais fait sentir (il faut dire de surcroit que mes traitements photos et vidéos se font sur un MacBook Pro...).
Vu le prix actuel des machines, je trouve que le choix est judicieux, toutefois si tu n'est pas pressé, je pense que la gamme actuelle sera révisée en février, et que de bonnes suprises (plus gros SSD, plus de RAM, un processeur plus rapide... seront au RDV...) mais si comme moi la puissance pure de cette machine, déjà largement suffisante, ne constitue pas une donnée fondamentale alors fonce, il y a sur le refurb des MBA à 1450 ...


----------

